# diabetes and HMCS Quadra



## Colin Parkinson (5 Feb 2020)

Hi there, my daughter is in Navy league, eligible to joins Sea Cadets this September. Recently diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes and Celiac disease. Just wondering how doable is HMCS Quadra Cadet camp for those issues? I suspect the diabetes would be less of a problem than Gluten free foods?


----------



## Burrows (7 Feb 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Hi there, my daughter is in Navy league, eligible to joins Sea Cadets this September. Recently diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes and Celiac disease. Just wondering how doable is HMCS Quadra Cadet camp for those issues? I suspect the diabetes would be less of a problem than Gluten free foods?


  Hi Colin,

When your daughter joins the program officially there is a section of the enrolment form that discusses medical needs and there will be a Detailed Health Questionnaire (DHQ) to be completed as well.  Once these are completed, the DHQ will be sent to the Regional Cadet Medical Liaison Officer (who is someone in a CAF medical trade) for review.  Once reviewed, your cadet's medical restrictions will be populated in the records system.  Once these are known, I would discuss summer training opportunities with the unit training officer or designate.

Since I'm not a medical fellow, I can't speak directly to how viable the option of attending Quadra is, but I can say that there are many cadets with restrictions who are able to successfully complete summer training.


----------



## RubberTree (7 Feb 2020)

I worked at Quadra (granted it was about 10 years ago) on the medical side and I can tell you that there were cadets with medical issues of the same caliber that were there. The RCMLO is probably your best contact for a more precise answer.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Feb 2020)

thank you


----------



## sapperboysen (20 Feb 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Hi there, my daughter is in Navy league, eligible to joins Sea Cadets this September. Recently diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes and Celiac disease. Just wondering how doable is HMCS Quadra Cadet camp for those issues? I suspect the diabetes would be less of a problem than Gluten free foods?


This is anecdotal but we were not able to accommodate a Celiac cadet in Vernon last summer. I also had one of my cadets RTU'd from Albert Head due to the same issue last summer. I would engage with your regions RCMLO through your daughters CO to see if this can be accommodated. In both cases last year the camps found out about it last minute and so no plan could be put in place.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2020)

KIB said:
			
		

> This is anecdotal but we were not able to accommodate a Celiac cadet in Vernon last summer. I also had one of my cadets RTU'd from Albert Head due to the same issue last summer. I would engage with your regions RCMLO through your daughters CO to see if this can be accommodated. In both cases last year the camps found out about it last minute and so no plan could be put in place.



Good to know, thanks


----------

